# anyone try Carbon Copies?



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't expect much from a cigar that cost around $2.25 in a bundle, but just wondering if anyone's tried Mr Bundles Carbon Copy cigars. 

This is their claim "Carbon Copy cigars are just that, copies in tobacco, strength and taste of the Fuente OpusX and Padron Anniversario Natural lines, but at a much lower price."

It still may end up being a half decent yard gar. Just wondering if anyone's had some experience with these.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

If they could sell a cigar that matches the taste of an Opus,,,trust me, I'd be buying them by the truckload esp. for those prices. Taste is subjective, if you find they are about the same go for it,,,and then call me and tell me how you got your brain to believe it cuz I'd to anything to make my brain believe that a copy tastes like my beloved Opus.


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

not my cup of tea :cp


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Haha.. I don't think this is going to go anywhere. My guess is that not many have smoked these, and probably for good reason.
I wasn't really concerned as much if they were like Opus X or Padrons. I've yet to try either. Just thought that if they are comparing themselves to a high quality cigar that, it might be a decent yard gar.
But on second thought, if that's you're sales pitch, then the cigar probably won't stand up on it's own merits.
Just wondered if anybody smoked them.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Haven't tried those but it sounds to me like a spin-off the "JR alternatives" concept...


----------



## dmoney98-cl (Nov 2, 2007)

It was 1 of the WORST cigars I have ever tasted. :dr

A golf buddy of mine gave me 1 during our round, and I had to accidentally drop it after 2 puffs. 

I hope he doesn't read this.


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

dmoney98 said:


> It was 1 of the WORST cigars I have ever tasted. :dr
> 
> A golf buddy of mine gave me 1 during our round, and I had to accidentally drop it after 2 puffs.
> 
> I hope he doesn't read this.


I havent heard anything good about em yet...


----------



## Buddha024 (Jul 31, 2008)

If you keep an eye out on CI for Joe's Dilay Deal or on CBid you can find bundles of good cigars for that price. My general rule is that I don't pay more than $2.50 or so per cigar. I don't smoke many Cohibas obviously but I have plenty of DPGs, Grab Habanos, and such for that price. My :2.

:ss :w :ss


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Buddha024 said:


> If you keep an eye out on CI for Joe's Dilay Deal or on CBid you can find bundles of good cigars for that price. My general rule is that I don't pay more than $2.50 or so per cigar. I don't smoke many Cohibas obviously but I have plenty of DPGs, Grab Habanos, and such for that price. My :2.
> 
> :ss :w :ss


Sadly, those places don't ship to Canada. Kinda glad CBid doesn't tho:r. But there are enough others that will to keep me well stocked.
The more I thought about it, the more I realized that this was a dumb thread I started. There's enough info on here for good cheap smokes. These just sound like bad news.
Who ever first said " life's too short for bad cigars" really nailed it.:ss


----------



## totallytentative (Oct 4, 2008)

Shaz said:


> Sadly, those places don't ship to Canada. Kinda glad CBid doesn't tho:r. But there are enough others that will to keep me well stocked.
> The more I thought about it, the more I realized that this was a dumb thread I started. There's enough info on here for good cheap smokes. These just sound like bad news.
> Who ever first said " life's too short for bad cigars" really nailed it.:ss


Haha, you're right about CBid.... that site would pretty much kill my economic and social life (or whatever I have left  ).

I don't think it's a dumb thread... you don't know until you ask, and sometimes these things might have a few fans that come out of the woodwork. I've seen these at Mr.Bundles and was wondering the same thing, even though I do recall reading that they have unfavourable opinions against them.


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

I have had these (they were touted as "copies" of Cuban Cohibas at the time). Worst cigar I have ever tasted. They wouldn't be worth it if they were $2.25 for an entire truckload.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

orca99usa said:


> I have had these (they were touted as "copies" of Cuban Cohibas at the time). Worst cigar I have ever tasted. They wouldn't be worth it if they were $2.25 for an entire truckload.


Nuff said about these tasting like the originals,,,good to know that they are just "teasing" us with a product that is a copy and not the real thing.


----------



## SmokeFiend (Jan 13, 2008)

I have tried both the Carbon Copy "F" and "P", and honestly they should be "C", C is for crap!


----------

